# Bumblebee walking toads...



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Theres some on our wholesalers list and I'm VERY tempted... Someone please talk me out of it before I add them to the order list!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Theres some on our wholesalers list and I'm VERY tempted... Someone please talk me out of it before I add them to the order list!


Click here.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

fardilis said:


> Click here.


That doesn't help :lol2: I have a spare viv too :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

The one thing that's putting me off is the fact that they're small.
Don't get me wrong, nowt wrong with that, but all but one of my phibs are 'big' and will happily munch standard crickets. Just my lonely Oak who eats FruitFlies/bean weavils/pinhead/sml crix.
I may end up getting some at some point, being that they're diurnal and reasonably colourful... but Euro Treefs are above them in the wish list.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Go on get them, they are super cool!

But remember they don't like the heat! Stable 22-24 degrees. They will also actively seek out sunlight and openly bask.

John





Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Theres some on our wholesalers list and I'm VERY tempted... Someone please talk me out of it before I add them to the order list!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

REDDEV1L said:


> The one thing that's putting me off is the fact that they're small.
> Don't get me wrong, nowt wrong with that, but all but one of my phibs are 'big' and will happily munch standard crickets. Just my lonely Oak who eats FruitFlies/bean weavils/pinhead/sml crix.
> I may end up getting some at some point, being that they're diurnal and reasonably colourful... but Euro Treefs are above them in the wish list.


Thats the only thing thats holding me back too. I'm sure it won't be too much of a problem though....


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I try not to support WC exotics so they are off the list for me, the other reason being they are small and I'd want a colony but too expensive for a lot xD


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've never seen any captive bred ones, this would be my goal if I got them.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've never seen any captive bred ones, this would be my goal if I got them.


Go for it! XD I'm all behind you, I love these Toads, especially after having read the article in PRK this month :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I read that too. Not sure I'll order them this time, but it's my birthday next month so I might treat myself then if they are still availble! Would love to have a go at breeding them.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Actually I've ordered some.... Requested a 1 male 2 female trio if possible.


----------



## Christoffer90 (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cool 
Be sure to post some pics when you get 'em


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Go on get them, they are super cool!
> 
> But remember they don't like the heat! Stable 22-24 degrees. They will also actively seek out sunlight and openly bask.
> 
> John


22-24 is generally what my 'room temp' is, so that's all good. 

I will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## x Lindsay x (Jan 25, 2012)

I got a couple of these fella's a couplle of weeks ago. 
Lovely little toads - not very shy neither but they are captive bred.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

x Lindsay x said:


> I got a couple of these fella's a couplle of weeks ago.
> Lovely little toads - not very shy neither but they are captive bred.


So CB are out there somewhere, just all the ones I saw always seemed to be WC.


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

Kept them and loved them! They are cracking little things.

http://www.caudata.org/forum/member...nture-into-toads-picture11163-picture-031.jpg


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Please quarantine them Jazzy,there are lots of horrible bugs and diseases in South America(amphibianwise).


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

colinm said:


> Please quarantine them Jazzy,there are lots of horrible bugs and diseases in South America(amphibianwise).


They won't be coming into contact with any of my other frogs.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Quite a few people are producing them now. Peregrine breed them on site, they are very hardy and can it seems be bred quite easily. Cool them down and then a rain chamber for a hour or so.

But you are right this is a prime example of a species that would all but disappear if Wild collected imports get stopped, which they will eventually. We need to build up huge stocks now so that we have good captive bred lines when the inevitable happens.

Perfect pet toad I think!
John


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

They are great little toads. Go for it :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Mine are coming from peregrine, but they are unfortunately WC. my aim is to breed them sometime in the not too distant future.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

They have arrived! My request has also been for filled. 1 male 2 females!
Pictures later when I've got them home and in their set up  I LOVE them!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

They are all phone pics, sorry about the quality!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Have seen the male eat already  can only see 2 this morning, but they have lots of hiding places! :lol2:

Best way to dust fruit flys?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, 

Yes it's a real pain! They will dig a net work of tunnels which they seem to use at night. Mine are all hidden in these tunnels or in the wells in the broms over night. They all advance towards the front of the viv when I turn the lights on and pretty much line up waiting to be fed. These are very clever toads that appear to have learnt patterns. After feeding they climb back into the plants and actively bask under strong UV for at least 3-4 hours. They will then go about thier daily activities until about 6pm when they que up in front of the doors again waiting to be fed. You can set your watch by them!!!! Amazing is all I can say!

We have 6 now.

I use nutrobol and dust lightly.

I have also offered pinhead crickets but they really come I to thier own with fruit flies. They have a shoot out sticky tounge. We have an awesome image of this on our new website.

John.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Have seen the male eat already  can only see 2 this morning, but they have lots of hiding places! :lol2:
> 
> Best way to dust fruit flys?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Best way to dust fruit flys?


 
How I dust Fruit Flies ready for feeding. - YouTube

That's how I do mine :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Utterly gorgeous little toads- they are deffo on my wish list (which is getting longer by the day...:whistling2. I love the look of your set-up, too! :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Go on Ron, you won't regret it!



John




Ron Magpie said:


> Utterly gorgeous little toads- they are deffo on my wish list (which is getting longer by the day...:whistling2. I love the look of your set-up, too! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Go on Ron, you won't regret it!
> 
> 
> 
> John


Lol, I had to rearrange my current tanks with a bench/rack as it is! Deffo no more room at the inn!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

They only need a 30 cube


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats handy, when I move Rani in to a larger exo terra to make room for her and the new Toad, I'll have a spare....damn, I promised the missus no more pets!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> They only need a 30 cube


That's what I've got my burrowing frogs in! At least if I'g gone for these I'd see them once in a while! :devil:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> They only need a 30 cube



Although they aren't large, a 30cm cube does seem rather small.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> Although they aren't large, a 30cm cube does seem rather small.


Dunno for these, I've never kept them. Seems fine for the burrowing frogs, though- they spend 98% of their time buried, anyway.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

They only get to 4cm Arcadia John has his in a 30x30x45
Anyone who knows me will know that I don't compramise on space and welfare. I'm providing bigger than suggested on some care sheets.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

They will thrive in any enclosure, I would suggest that a 30x30x45 is the smallest that I would be happy with as they love to climb, but that is my opinion and not definite bit of science.

I know people that keep colonies in MUCH bigger enclosures! Like four foot long and Four foot high.

I guess if a few of us start to do well with them over time we will reach some kind of ideal!

They are tiny though.

John


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I knew as soon as I read the PRK article that it would be debated... seing as normally, a 30x30xXX is generally never recommended as a lifelong home on here :Lol2:

That's the disappointment with my Oak/s Ron... hardly ever see them... but these bumblebees are just like FBT that stay smaller if the blurb is to be believed.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> I knew as soon as I read the PRK article that it would be debated... seing as normally, a 30x30xXX is generally never recommended as a lifelong home on here :Lol2:
> 
> That's the disappointment with my Oak/s Ron... hardly ever see them... but these bumblebees are just like FBT that stay smaller if the blurb is to be believed.


Or even darts.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

REDDEV1L said:


> I knew as soon as I read the PRK article that it would be debated... seing as normally, a 30x30xXX is generally never recommended as a lifelong home on here :Lol2:
> 
> That's the disappointment with my Oak/s Ron... hardly ever see them... but these bumblebees are just like FBT that stay smaller if the blurb is to be believed.



I's say bumblebees are a similer size/bigger than FBT's. Frogs like Azureus, and FBT's need 45/45cm or bigger yet Bumblebees (which are bigger) seem to be OK with 30/30cm floor space.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Man they are way smaller than fire bellies and most dendros. A pair in a 30x30x45 is the min I would say.

I wish we had space to have a dozen pairs in a 6 foot viv. That would be the dogs wots names!

John





fardilis said:


> I's say bumblebees are a similer size/bigger than FBT's. Frogs like Azureus, and FBT's need 45/45cm or bigger yet Bumblebees (which are bigger) seem to be OK with 30/30cm floor space.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

No, they're a fair bit smaller.


EDIT: John got there a bit quicker! Darn dongle connection lol!


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry, my mistake, I ment I will have a 45cm cube free! Before anyone things I have been keeing a Black-spined in a 30 x 30!:blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bash_on_recce said:


> Sorry, my mistake, I ment I will have a 45cm cube free! Before anyone things I have been keeing a Black-spined in a 30 x 30!:blush:


Didn't cross my mind for an instant...:whistling2:


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Didn't cross my mind for an instant...:whistling2:


The shop were though, but then i guess she was a bit unexpected:bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bash_on_recce said:


> The shop were though, but then i guess she was a bit unexpected:bash:


You stow away and smuggle yourself across the world, you gotta take your chances.

I bet that's what Theresa May would say.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I should've punctuated that a bit more I think....
I was only comparing them to FBT in terms of their habits, being bold and diurnal.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Bumble bees are way smaller than fbt's. They'd be lost in a 45 cube, you'd need a large number of them to get a glimpse :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Bumble bees are way smaller than fbt's. They'd be lost in a 45 cube, *you'd need a large number of them* to get a glimpse :lol2:



:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



[Slaps self: No space! No space! No space!]


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> [Slaps self: No space! No space! No space!]


:lol2: they had them in a shop I went to today..... I might have come away with 2 more adult milk frogs.. One has a growth on one of its toes (looks like it was trapped in a door and some point and is swollen) so I got her for free! :whistling2:


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

I had my trio in a 30x30x45 Exo and they seemingly thrived! My males used to call a lot, but I never managed anything other than that. Mine loved to climb although I wouldn't say they were graceful at it!

I mainly fed mine on bean weevils, which are super easy to culture (some black eyed beans and that's it!) and which they seemed to love.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I notice that the Europeans feed a huge amount of bean weevils, I've never used them! Which is actually inexcusable.

I'm a real believer in offering variety so that more boxes are ticked diet wise!

John 





obrowell said:


> I had my trio in a 30x30x45 Exo and they seemingly thrived! My males used to call a lot, but I never managed anything other than that. Mine loved to climb although I wouldn't say they were graceful at it!
> 
> I mainly fed mine on bean weevils, which are super easy to culture (some black eyed beans and that's it!) and which they seemed to love.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Are bean weevils going to infest my house if I start a culture?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Naah
The only downside to them is they DO fly.
Shame someone couldn't come up with a flightless bean weevil strain :lol2:
The hardest thing about them is removing some from the culture to feed off, which is why I ended up letting the adults breed, lay eggs and then die. Then divided some of the beans into waxworm pots, that way... when I could see 'frass' coming out of the bottom of the waxy pot, I knew they'd hatched and could either put the waxworm tub in the frog tank and let them pick them off or dump the beans into another waxy pot and tap the weevils off into a tub for dusting. (I found they seem to get caught up and die on cotton wool balls... some ppl use scrunched up kitchen roll and shake that into bag/tub/tank)

I ended up chucking all my beans into one tub which was stupid as it's crawling with weevils and its a large sarni tub so to feed any off & add more beans i'm going to have to do it in the bath...oh what fun that'll be !!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I aquired some rice weevils a few years ago by 'accident' (dodgy local shop selling dodgy rice!) They were a b:censor:r to separate out from the rice, but my lizards and small frogs loved them.


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

They are fantastic feeder foods.

The way I cultured mine was to split the original culture. I used half for the toads and the other half I placed in an empty cricket ub with a layer of new black eyed beans. On top of this I put some scrunched up kitchen paper and then I either placed on top of an exo canopy or put them in the airing cupboard (they culture a lot quicker at slighty warmer temps). The culture will take a while to get going, but then boy does it explode.

When the culture is ready all you do is take out the kitchen paper and shake it into a beaker which had the vits/powder in and then voila you are ready to serve!

Having kept darts I found the culturing of flies too much of a faff and the smell and unsightly culturing pots was what ultimately put me off them. However, with bean weevils there is no 'funky' smell and the cricket tubs can be simply and neatly stacked on top of each other.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

obrowell said:


> They are fantastic feeder foods.
> 
> The way I cultured mine was to split the original culture. I used half for the toads and the other half I placed in an empty cricket ub with a layer of new black eyed beans. On top of this I put some scrunched up kitchen paper and then I either placed on top of an exo canopy or put them in the airing cupboard (they culture a lot quicker at slighty warmer temps). The culture will take a while to get going, but then boy does it explode.
> 
> ...


Good tip! :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks  I have ordered some!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Does Ade sell bean weevils? The guy I ordered them from on eBay is called Ade... Coincidence?!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

I sell bean weevils!!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Does Ade sell bean weevils? The guy I ordered them from on eBay is called Ade... Coincidence?!


Naah it's not 'our' Ade, but I know who you mean as I bought my hissing roaches from them... and PM'd Ade on here to check first :lol2:
(They sent me 4m 1f instead of 3m 2f as a cpl were subadult :bash: )


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmmm, I hope I actually get bean weevils and not roaches, as the despatch email says roaches have been sent :lol2: Ah well something will eat them anyway.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Naah it's not 'our' Ade, but I know who you mean as I bought my hissing roaches from them... and PM'd Ade on here to check first :lol2:
> (They sent me 4m 1f instead of 3m 2f as a cpl were subadult :bash: )


I'm LOLing at 'Our Ade'- it's like a stroppy brother you don't want to introduce to your girlfriend- not that I have a girlfriend, or a stroppy brother! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Got the weevils this morning! Super fast postage. I'll see if I can buy some beans later and split the colony when I get home.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Got the weevils this morning! Super fast postage. I'll see if I can buy some beans later and split the colony when I get home.


Gods that was quick! Where did you order them from again?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I got them on eBay  still can only see 2 toads, but they have built an underground burrow.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I hardly see them! I didn't see them at all yesterday. Part of me wants to go digging to make sure they are all still there and ok, but another part is telling me not to be stupid and leave them alone. They are making me worry!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I would leave week alone, they will be up when they have finished the tunnels. As long as the temp is correct and you have a high enough light source they will be out to feed! My are like dinosaurs, working as a team to coral food into each other, very clever.

John


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I hardly see them! I didn't see them at all yesterday. Part of me wants to go digging to make sure they are all still there and ok, but another part is telling me not to be stupid and leave them alone. They are making me worry!


I have exactly the same problem with my burrowing frogs- prey animals (largely woodlice) are going down and being replaced at a steady rate, but I haven't actually seen one of them above ground for a couple of weeks- I'm trying to resist digging up the tank to check on them.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah I'll leave them alone. I've seen the male and 1 female today which is what I normally see, just worried about the other one. Hopefully she will show herself soon.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

They are very shy at first so it will take a while for them to settle into a routine. I have set up a feeding area with a piece of fruit and decor such as pine cones nearby for the flies to gather. The toads make good use of this when they go on their rounds throughout the day


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mbar said:


> They are very shy at first so it will take a while for them to settle into a routine. I have set up a feeding area with a piece of fruit and decor such as pine cones nearby for the flies to gather. The toads make good use of this when they go on their rounds throughout the day


Good tip!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Mbar said:


> They are very shy at first so it will take a while for them to settle into a routine. I have set up a feeding area with a piece of fruit and decor such as pine cones nearby for the flies to gather. The toads make good use of this when they go on their rounds throughout the day


That's a good idea


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes great idea! 

They do tend to hide away a bit at first but ours are always out and about now, even in our busy office!!


Although they have NEVER called!! I'm sure we have females but can't be sure as yet.

John


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've only had them a week, so guess they are still settling in. Probably had a rough ride in the back of a TNT van :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Just got them an Arcadia 7% D3 compact in today's delivery. Should be better than the exo bulbs they have now!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Just got them an Arcadia 7% D3 compact in today's delivery. Should be better than the exo bulbs they have now!


Yep, Exo terra Bublbs have little to no UVB actually coming out of them compared to Arcadia. Arcadia bulbs also last 9-12months whereas Exo terra last 2-3 months before they need replacing :2thumb:.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> image
> image


That looks spectacular! You're really good at design, on the quiet...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> That looks spectacular! You're really good at design, on the quiet...


Thanks, I just chucked everything in and it's all fake apart from the toads :lol2:

Hopefully the light will be bright enough for them. Might add an extra 'plain' light.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It looks wonderful!

I would wire a decent Brom to a clean bit of bogwood or similar and place it more under the lamp. Mine sit in the water pools inside the brom right under the lamp. I always find the toads here they really love it!

Again it looks really nice!

John


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> It looks wonderful!
> 
> I would wire a decent Brom to a clean bit of bogwood or similar and place it more under the lamp. Mine sit in the water pools inside the brom right under the lamp. I always find the toads here they really love it!
> 
> ...


Thank you  I shall see about getting a brom for them. I just can't wait until they actually come out!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Any news? Have they been out and about as yet?

John


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Nope, not when I've been at home anyway  

Moved a couple things today and found 2 but the 3rd is still nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Still a bit worried, there only seems to be one coming out in the open to eat (he eats loads) I just hope the other 2 are ok and are getting food. Sill reluctant to dig everything up....


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm feeding very small crickets and fruit flies. Temps at around 22-23 degrees.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

i finally dug up my burrowing frogs- didn't wreck the whole tank, just dug the obvious areas. Only found two of them though, which is a bit worrying. they did look very fat and healthy, though.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've seen 2 this morning. Won't be happy until I see all 3 though!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Good news, I bet it's in there somewhere, they have neat little tunnels.

We use a cocoa fibre background, and they have even adjusted this!

I put some loose fruit fly culture in the viv and they tore into it to get at the grubs! Very clever

John


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've seen 2 this morning. Won't be happy until I see all 3 though!





Arcadiajohn said:


> Good news, I bet it's in there somewhere, they have neat little tunnels.
> 
> We use a cocoa fibre background, and they have even adjusted this!
> 
> ...


Toads on the whole are pretty bright, as far as anurans go. Jazzy, you know I'm following this thread like a soap, yeah? I'm really fascinated! :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll just keep thinking positive! I'm sure she's in there. I'm pleased that at least 2 of them are eating


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Any news?

I wonder if the weather doesn't help? Mine are still out and about but hiding more than usual. I guess like most living things try could be affected by barometric pressure?

John


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Any news?
> 
> I wonder if the weather doesn't help? Mine are still out and about but hiding more than usual. I guess like most living things try could be affected by barometric pressure?
> 
> John


Interesting thought- we really don't know the effect of all those extra factors.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Its still the same situation.  I know 2 are eating but hiding all the time and the third is still no where to be seen.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Any sign of her. Mine are so much bolder now
Here's a pic of my plump female taken earlier. There's a couple of lurkers just below her, at least one has been calling this morning. Its a pleasant little chirp


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine have been hiding all week!! They do come out around 6pm for feeding but then they tuck themselves away again.

No calling though:-( 

I have increased the temp to 24-25 degrees. Let's see if that shakes them up a bit.

Great picture from the PP

John


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Low presseure affects frogs and toads,they will often breed when the pressure is low but that is usually when we have rain anyway.

One last thought they are widcaught from the southern hemisphere ,are they still adjusted to the southern seasons?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Can still only see the 2, but they look healthy and are eating lots. Not sure what to do. Shall I just leave them alone?


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

I know its frustrating but personally I would leave them for now. She may have squeezed into a small space and they are such delicate little toads that searching/moving the decor might be risky


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh great, now my Arcadia uv has failed and I'm off on holiday so they will be waiting until Saturday for a new one  this just isn't going well.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

What's up with it?

What lamp is it?

Let me know and I will sort it for you

John




Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Oh great, now my Arcadia uv has failed and I'm off on holiday so they will be waiting until Saturday for a new one  this just isn't going well.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks. It's this one. It glowed pink?! Then went out... Looks as though it's burnt. It's definitely the bulb, as I just put an Exo one in the same holder.









Here's the holder I was using. The recommended one.










Any help would be great


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Mmm that's weird!

PM me your address and I will personally send you another one tuesday!

All Arcadia products are guaranteed please don't worry

John


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thanks. It's this one. It glowed pink?! Then went out... Looks as though it's burnt. It's definitely the bulb, as I just put an Exo one in the same holder.
> image
> 
> Here's the holder I was using. The recommended one.
> ...


Those holders have a habbit of blowing bulbs and braking in my expirience. I have used them in the past and had lots of problems.

I always use either termo-sockets for lamps, or canopys for exo's.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

My Exo canopy wouldn't have been able to cope with that bulb, it was too higher wattage  ah well it's being sorted. Many thanks to Arcadia John


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Cracking toads! Me likes!:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've just seen all 3!! Oh my gosh, I'm so over the moon :blush: :lol2:

Eta: their food of choice seems to be bean weevils.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

What exo canopy you got Jazzy? I ask as I have the 45cm ones and a 60cm one, and 26 watt bulbs in both. Dunno though if the 30cm one will only take a lower wattage or something.

I've come to prefer the look of clamp lamps though where I want to use CFLs. Not so big and plasticy. The down side been the hight of them.

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a spare 45 canopy which I placed on the top until I got a better bulb. Now I use the arcadia D3 reptile lamp with one of their holders and reflectors placed on top of the mesh. Theres a pic further back. It said on the 45 exo canopy a maximum of 26w, but I wasn't sure if they meant for each side or in total. :blush:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> Dunno though if the 30cm one will only take a lower wattage or something.


30cm canopy states the same, 26w Max.
Admittedly I only use a 13w in my 30cm canopy, but being ontop of an XL flat faun, the rays don't have far to go :lol2:

Great you've seen all 3 Jazzy.
:2thumb:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> I've just seen all 3!! Oh my gosh, I'm so over the moon


Good news it was worth the wait : victory:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Great news!

5 of ours are out and about a LOT, but still no calling as yet.

They are eating like mad and the females are really swelling up. So cross everything.

I have also been testing a brand new high output lamp over them.....they are literally climbing around the viv, more active than ever before and stretching out under the light. I have regularly seen them bask before but not as aggressively as this.....don't you just love it when scientific thought actually works in reality:2thumb:

Glad you have seen yours!!

Ohh the full PRK feature from us on these amazing toads is available to DOWNLOAD FREE OF CHARGE on the magazine article section of our brand new educational website www.Arcadia-uk.com 

John


----------

